# Problème disque dur et AirPort Extreme



## Goliath (4 Février 2008)

Hello la troupe  

je viens d'acquérir un borne AirPort Extreme avec un disque dur externe LaCie. J'essaye maintenant depuis quelques heures de faire reconnaître mon dd par la borne sans succès. Parfois il est reconnus parfois non. Quand il est reconnu il apparaît sur la colonne de gauche de la fenêtre sous l'onglet "partagés" mais il m'est impossible d'y copier un fichier. Quand le dd est sélectionné il apparaît un crayon barré au bas de la fenêtre --> écriture impossible. En aucun cas il m'est possible de monter le dd sur le bureau. Je suis sous Leopard 10.5.1 + MacBook. Une petite idée?


----------



## tsss (4 Février 2008)

bha pinaise ... y serait pas en NTFS ton disque ?
sinon au cas ou, je te file un lien top secret au mille et une réponse ..... (attention je l'ai caché - le lien -)


----------



## Goliath (5 Février 2008)

...toujours pas d'idée? ... apparemment le problème est connu dans un autre post sans aucune réponse...


----------



## tsss (5 Février 2008)

Je pense qu'un minimum d'informations en plus seraient bien vues et bien venues, parce que là sinon je prends ma pince à épiler mes gants en latex et zou je te tire les vers du nez ...

quel systéme de fichier ?
un pomme i sur le disque donne quoi ?
branché en direct sur ton ordi ça dis quoi ?


----------



## Goliath (5 Février 2008)

tsss a dit:


> Je pense qu'un minimum d'informations en plus seraient bien vues et bien venues, parce que là sinon je prends ma pince à épiler mes gants en latex et zou je te tire les vers du nez ...
> 
> quel systéme de fichier ?
> un pomme i sur le disque donne quoi ?
> branché en direct sur ton ordi ça dis quoi ?



...si tu lis mon post qui se rattache aussi à l'autre tu comprendras...


----------



## tsss (5 Février 2008)

Goliath a dit:


> ...si tu lis mon post qui se rattache aussi à l'autre tu comprendras...




merci pour le jeu de piste dommage c'est pas la chasse aux trésors ....
Bon courage dans tes recherches et à ceux qui t'aideront ils sont plein, vu le lien que tu laisses dans ton post précédent.


----------



## Goliath (7 Février 2008)

...bon ben apparemment ce post n'intéresse pas trop de monde et pourtant il ne serait pas mal se pencher sur ce problème... j'espère qu'il sera résolu avec la mise à jour de Leopard...


----------



## Goliath (14 Février 2008)

...voilà, le problème est résolu avec la mise à jour 10.5.2, le dd externe LaCie est devenu opérationnel par contre il n'est pas reconnu par Time Machine, est-ce quelqu'un rencontre le même problème?


----------



## r e m y (14 Février 2008)

TimeMachine ne gère toujours pas les disques durs reliés aux burnes Extremes


----------



## Goliath (14 Février 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> TimeMachine ne gère toujours pas les disques durs reliés aux burnes Extremes



...pas sympa Time Machine, je passe à Tri-Backup... et Tri-Backup gère les dd reliés aux bornes Extremes?


----------



## r e m y (14 Février 2008)

Goliath a dit:


> ...pas sympa Time Machine, je passe à Tri-Backup... et Tri-Backup gère les dd reliés aux bornes Extremes?


Oui... mais j'ai fait un constat bizarre.

J'avais fait une sauvegarde initiale intégrale via TRi-Backup en utilisant un cable entre mon Mac et le disque de sauvegarde
Puis j'ai voulu faire une mise à jour de la sauvegarde... et j'ai vu que Tri-Backup considérait que TOUS les fichiers devaient être mis à jour. En allant regarder, j'ai constaté que les dates de modification des fichiers de la sauvegarde différaient d'une seconde selon que le disque est accédé via Airport ou par cable. Du coup un fichier sauvegardé par cable est vu comme plus vieux d'une seconde lorsqu'on accède au disque via Aiport. Cette simple seconde fait que Tri-Backup considère que le fichier a été modifié et doit donc être resauvegardé...

Quoi qu'il en soit j'ai abandoné la sauvegarde par Airport, car Apple dit que les sauvegardes sur ce genre de disque ne sont pas fiables.... raison pour laquelle TimeMachine ne les utilise pas.

Je n'utilise le disque via Airport QUE pour aller y relire un fichier que j'ai besoin de récupérer

(NB: il semble que pour gagner du temps dans les temps d'accès aux disques reliés aux bornes Airport, Apple a fait l'impasse sur les "acquiescements". C'est à dire que quand la borne envoie des données à écrire sur le disque, elle n'attend pas que le disque confirme que les données ont bien été écrites.... normalement y'a pas de raison que ce ne soit pas le cas, mais ce n'est pas garanti à 100%)


----------



## Goliath (15 Février 2008)

...ok, merci pour l'info...  ...donc si je comprends bien les sauvegardes à partir d'un dd externe relié à une borne sont à éviter?


----------



## r e m y (15 Février 2008)

Goliath a dit:


> ...ok, merci pour l'info...  ...donc si je comprends bien les sauvegardes à partir d'un dd externe relié à une borne sont à éviter?


 

Ben....tant qu'on est pas certain de la fiabilité, je préfère éviter. (une sauvegarde, si elle n'est pas fiable, perd de son intérêt, non?)


----------



## ??mtl?? (30 Juin 2010)

Mon j'ai un disque durs de 1TO formater en NTFS qui fonctonne tres bien connecter directement sur mon MAC (Leopard 10.5.8) ou sur mes PC tous sous Windows7 mais quand je connecte celui-ci sur mon Airport Extreme le airport le voit dans l'onglet disque mais imposible d'y acceder via un un ordinateur filaire ou Wi-Fi comment reglé ce probleme ???

Merci

??mtl??


----------



## r e m y (30 Juin 2010)

As-tu bien paramétrer les accès à ce disque via l'Utilitaire Airport?


----------



## Vladimok (2 Août 2010)

Quel disque dur me conseillez-vous pour brancher derrière ma borne extreme ?

Merci


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Août 2010)

Un disque dur USB disposant d'une alimentation autonome.

Maintenant, la marque, le modèle, la capacité... c'est toi qui voit.


----------



## Vladimok (2 Août 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Un disque dur USB disposant d'une alimentation autonome.
> 
> Maintenant, la marque, le modèle, la capacité... c'est toi qui voit.



Merci

Mais vaut-il mieux utiliser du 3'5 ou du 2'5 pour les performances ?

Ce disque fonctionnera sur Mac et PC, donc je le formate en FAT 32, car en NTFS ça ne fonctionne pas je crois ?


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Août 2010)

Vladimok a dit:


> Merci
> 
> Mais vaut-il mieux utiliser du 3'5 ou du 2'5 pour les performances ?
> 
> Ce disque fonctionnera sur Mac et PC, donc je le formate en FAT 32, car en NTFS ça ne fonctionne pas je crois ?



Le 3,5 est mieux il me semble. Maintenant, les performances... elles sont quand même déjà limitées par la connexion au réseau (Ethernet ou WiFi).

Le disque raccordé ainsi à l'airport extrême devient un disque réseau. Du coup, le format importe moins. A vérifier, je n'ai pas de PC.


----------

